# 09 ordu



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous. Is it yours? How bout some info on how you feel about the bike lol.


----------



## cwilliams (Jul 26, 2008)

One of the first red bikes I've ever gone WOW too. Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Just wanna share not mine and not me but freind with an Ordu ..


----------



## spepic (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice bike, kind of disappointing they got rid of the white frame though. Seemed unique and thought it was very sharp. Plenty of black frames, not many white tri bikes out there at races.


Interesting how Orbea rotates through the color schemes year of year, makes me glad I grabbed the blue Ora before they got rid of it in "09".


----------

